# Ride Contraband LTD vs nitrane



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

contraband also has a more flexy highback.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NItetrain is the stiffer more "freeride" centric version if you're jibbing go Contraband.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh haha that would have been a bad choice then on the nitranes thx avran


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> NItetrain is the stiffer more "freeride" centric version if you're jibbing go Contraband.


Bumping this back up...

Is that true? I am curious because I have 08/09 Contrabands on my Jibstick and I love them to death. I like the chassis, the straps, everything.

For my "freeride" board, i wanna get new bindings this season and I would totally be cool with staying with Ride. I know I can get some Rome 390s, or even something used since i barely use that board compared to the Jibstick... but I really like Contrabands and the new Nitrane ones have really got me thinking about them.


So yeah...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

go nitetrains then. Basically there was enough demand from guys that wanted it to be stiffer so they made it, plus the new wedgie beds are SICK!


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Cool. I will definitely look into them then. Last year I got a new jib board, new bindings, new pants, new boots and new gloves.

This year i def. need a new jacket and bindings for the freeriding board... and goggles. Haha. I think I can just re-arrange some shit so that I can afford the bindings without a second thought.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> go nitetrains then. Basically there was enough demand from guys that wanted it to be stiffer so they made it, plus the new wedgie beds are SICK!


Are they supposed to be really comfortable or something?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

They reduce the angle of your foot/ankle in relation to the rest of your leg.


----------

